
Steve Jobs at D8: The Full, Uncut Interview - theandym
http://d8.allthingsd.com/20100607/steve-jobs-at-d8-the-full-uncut-interview/
======
InfinityX0
A comment I loved from the interview:

"You can't win (every argument). If you want to hire great people and have
them stay working for you, you have to let them make a lot of decisions, and
you have to be run by ideas, not by hierarchy. The ideas have to win, or the
people don't stay." - Steve Jobs

------
chris24
I hate the tiny Flash player they use. It turns out that if you set your user-
agent to make the site think you're using an iPad, they replace the Flash
player with a nice HTML5 video player instead, which makes it easier to open
up in something like Quicktime.

